

 Appcelerator - write native iPhone & Android apps using Javascript - mshafrir
http://www.APPCELERATOR.com/

======
tomkinstinch
I am currently working on an app using PhoneGap[1], and recently learned about
Appcelerator. Apart from running interpreted code, the web view paradigm seems
to be the most promising way to create platform-crossing applications. Palm
may have gotten something right with webOS.

1\. <http://phonegap.com/>

